# Mathews Passion Bow



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great choice for your new bow! I don't think that you can order one directly from Mathews. There have been a ton of poeple on here talking about the Passion and the cost. I have seen ranges from $650-$800. It is a pricey bow, but anything with "Mathews" writtne on it will be. My archery shop sells it for $729 and you can trade the Mathews DXT & pay $380 to get it. If you don't mind traveling and can find a better price, you can order it through another shop that gives you a better price and then go pick it up from them. That's what I plan to do. I found a shop with a better price.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I was new to bow hunting and bought a Mathews ignition last year. Didn't know much about bow hunting or archery. I have a friend that works at the local bow shop, so I order everything through him. The biggest mistake I made was accessories. I bought the cheapest out there to start out with because I didn't know any better. A few months down the road I got all new accesories. Then the Passion came out and it was exactly what I was looking for the year before, but nobody sold anything like it at the time. I just picked up the pink/ purple Passion on Saturday, paid $799. Took almost a month to get it from the time I ordered it, but worth the wait. Again, I put new accessories on because my old accessories were camo, and I had to match.  Finally happy with my accessories (DAQ rest, Black Gold Solaris Flashpoint sight (turns purple to match the bow when it's bright out), Mathews ArrowWeb T3 Quiver (it was camo and I spray painted it a flat black). I'm really happy with it. Will post pics soon.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The shop we go to has two Passions in. I shot one of them and it is sweet!!! Let me know if you need any help or want to contact them!!


----------



## anitewhisper (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mathews Passion*

It just came in and I love it....thanks everyone for your input...I will be keeping an eye out for pointers...I am getting new sights with a bubble level and I hope my whisker bisquit will work on it, if not I will change it. Any pointers on peeps? Gotta work on these back muscles too...Pulling 40 is a challenge for this gal! Can't wait till bow season next year, don't think I'll make it this year here in Texas.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

anitewhisper said:


> It just came in and I love it....thanks everyone for your input...I will be keeping an eye out for pointers...I am getting new sights with a bubble level and I hope my whisker bisquit will work on it, if not I will change it. Any pointers on peeps? Gotta work on these back muscles too...Pulling 40 is a challenge for this gal! Can't wait till bow season next year, don't think I'll make it this year here in Texas.


Awesome! Congrats on the new bow. I know that you will love it. The Ultra Rest is a really nice drop-away rest that I think that you would love.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Agree (QAD Ultra Rest) is the best rest, and I've changed rests three different times!!


----------



## Rookiechick (Oct 28, 2007)

anitewhisper said:


> It just came in and I love it....thanks everyone for your input...I will be keeping an eye out for pointers...I am getting new sights with a bubble level and I hope my whisker bisquit will work on it, if not I will change it. Any pointers on peeps? Gotta work on these back muscles too...Pulling 40 is a challenge for this gal! Can't wait till bow season next year, don't think I'll make it this year here in Texas.


Congrats on your new Passion! I just got one this weekend myself (Lost camo)and I absolutely LOVE IT!! I have it set at 41 and it's much harder to pull back than my old Bear Odyssey at 40lbs, but it is also much FASTER! I put a QAD UltraRest HD and a Cobra Boomslang 4-pin sight on it and I'm having a blast.


----------

